# Heart Issue Forces Curry Out



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

*Sources: Suffers irregular heartbeat during warm-ups*

CHARLOTTE -- Bulls center Eddy Curry missed Wednesday's game against the Bobcats after experiencing an irregular heartbeat during warm-ups, according to team sources.

The box score listed "flu-like symptoms" as the reason for Curry's absence. But shortly after the Bulls' 102-99 victory, Curry walked into the visitors' locker room while still wearing his uniform.

Sources said Curry spent the game having tests performed and hooked up to a heart monitor. Test results weren't revealed, but one team source said Curry has experienced this situation before and the team doesn't believe it to be serious.

Curry, 22, sat in the locker room after the game in street clothes and answered questions only about the flu-like symptoms.

"Right before the game, I felt some light-headedness and dizziness," Curry said. "It came out of nowhere, so it really kind of scared me a little bit."

Those symptoms also are consistent with an irregular heartbeat.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/basketball/bulls/cs-050330bullscurryailment,1,2107943.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Let's hope Mr. Ed is okay. My sister has a congenital heart condition (mitral valve pro-lapse) that had her in pretty bad shape for a year as doctors kept calling it mono. Once she was properly diagnosed she's been able to overcome it with diet and exercise. In her case, being properly diagnosed was essential to recovering. Some other cases, though, are less easy to overcome, and become life-long health issues. Let's hope that Big Eddy's is of the former variety.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Great. I hope they figure out what's wrong with him sooner than later, sounds scary.


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

Worst news of the year. We can only hope for the best for Eddy, but you don't mess around with a heart problem.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Oh man, this is hugely scary.... :brokenhea


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

FreeSpeech101 said:


> Worst news of the year. We can only hope for the best for Eddy, but you don't mess around with a heart problem.


Well put.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

First thing I hope Big Ed will be OK. Only then I'd say I hope it ain't the beginning of the end for his career. Doctors usually do not take risk with Heart problems and although it was writen as 'Not serious' I see any heart irregularity as serious.

But seriously , team aside , gotta hope for him it will really turnout under the category of not serious , or at least not life threatening while doing intense sports.

My father , who is 72 Y/O , has been living with heart inconsistent rate for a long time (no operation needed so far) , But he ain't a proffesional athlete , so it might take time till Doctors let him play again.

After seeing 3 guys collapse on the soccer field this one is truely scary.

I was pissed at Eddy yesterday about the 'Flu symptoms' , said he might be spoiled , and I take it all back and cross my fingers for the big guy.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I hope he's going to be OK, of course. 

But it's also really inconvenient for him to have these problems during his contract year. There's a lot of implications to this, as you can begin to imagine.

The good news is that if he's put away a good part of his salaries over the past 4 years, he surely doesn't have to work another day the rest of his life, or play another game.

His health should come first.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

I think you guys might be blowing this out of proportion. There are multiple causes to an irregular heartbeat that don't necessarily include heart disease. If the team has known about these before and "doesn't believe it to be serious" as stated in the article, then this could just be something that's anxiety related.

I doubt they would keep letting him play if he had a serious heart condition.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

That sounds scary, I hope he's alright.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> I think you guys might be blowing this out of proportion. There are multiple causes to an irregular heartbeat that don't necessarily include heart disease. If the team has known about these before and "doesn't believe it to be serious" as stated in the article, then this could just be something that's anxiety related.
> 
> I doubt they would keep letting him play if he had a serious heart condition.


I'd tend to agree. From the tone of the article, it seems like both the team and Curry know about this particular issue. If I read it correctly, this isn't the first time he's experienced the symptoms that he experienced last night. The team, Curry and his doctors are rightly taking a very conservative and cautious approach. Without knowing any details, this might be less of a concern than, say, Chandlers back. Hard to know.

I hope that Curry takes whatever precautions he needs to and gets every opinion that is available to him. You don't mess with heart problems. I pray it's not serious and that it's more of an anomoly than a congenital issue.

When I saw the title of the article on the Tribs website, I thought is was going to be an article ripping Curry for missing an important game because he had the sniffles.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> I think you guys might be blowing this out of proportion. There are multiple causes to an irregular heartbeat that don't necessarily include heart disease. If the team has known about these before and "doesn't believe it to be serious" as stated in the article, then this could just be something that's anxiety related.
> 
> I doubt they would keep letting him play if he had a serious heart condition.


Definitely. You can be certain the Bulls ruled out any structural issues the last time Eddy went through this.

However, you don't want to be cavalier about an electrical problem, either (mainly because over time they CAN cause structural damage if not treated). Unless Eddy's had a very recent work-up, and these symptoms exactly mirror what he had the last time, and they got him on a monitor while he was still having the problem and can confirm his EKG, I would be pretty shocked if he doesn't miss a game or two so they can get him on a Holter and make sure this is the same thing he's had all along.

Best wishes to the big fella.


----------



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

From http://www.insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml today:

"Chicago Bulls fourth-year center Eddy Curry did not accompany the team on the flight back to Chicago this morning. Instead, Curry, 22, remained in Charlotte, N.C. for observation and treatment for an irregular heartbeat. The 6-11, 285-pound Curry has appeared in 60 games for the Bulls this season, including 60 starts, and is averaging a team-high 16.1 ppg, 5.4 rpg and 28.7 mpg, while shooting .538 from the floor."


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

onetwo88 said:


> From http://www.insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml today:
> 
> "Chicago Bulls fourth-year center Eddy Curry did not accompany the team on the flight back to Chicago this morning. Instead, Curry, 22, remained in Charlotte, N.C. for observation and treatment for an irregular heartbeat. The 6-11, 285-pound Curry has appeared in 60 games for the Bulls this season, including 60 starts, and is averaging a team-high 16.1 ppg, 5.4 rpg and 28.7 mpg, while shooting .538 from the floor."


wow. i hope he's ok. godspeed, eddy!

however, this doesn't bode well for tonight.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Frankensteiner said:


> I think you guys might be blowing this out of proportion. There are multiple causes to an irregular heartbeat that don't necessarily include heart disease. If the team has known about these before and "doesn't believe it to be serious" as stated in the article, then this could just be something that's anxiety related.
> 
> I doubt they would keep letting him play if he had a serious heart condition.


I sure hope you are right.

I can tell you about a case that happenned in Israel few years ago when a pro Soccer player with a heart irregularity . Doctors and team knew about it , checked him seriously (by some of the best heart Doctors in the world), and let him play saying it ain't serious. 2 years later he collapsed during A game , and although the field Doctors mannaged to save his life he's been laying in Hospital since as a Veg (already for a few years).

Bottomline is - even apparent 'unserious' heart problems might take a bad turn without any Doctor in the world able to project it. 

I hope you are correct and this is not the case , but you cannot be certain.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

onetwo88 said:


> From http://www.insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml today:
> 
> "Chicago Bulls fourth-year center Eddy Curry did not accompany the team on the flight back to Chicago this morning. Instead, Curry, 22, remained in Charlotte, N.C. for observation and treatment for an irregular heartbeat. The 6-11, 285-pound Curry has appeared in 60 games for the Bulls this season, including 60 starts, and is averaging a team-high 16.1 ppg, 5.4 rpg and 28.7 mpg, while shooting .538 from the floor."


They just announced the same thing on The Score.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

dkg1 said:


> They just announced the same thing on The Score.



here is the official update from bulls.com


http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/curry_update_050331.html


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Doesn't it seem as though it may be more serious than originally reported if he didn't make the trip home?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Mr. T said:


> Doesn't it seem as though it may be more serious than originally reported if he didn't make the trip home?


No, the Bobcats are our next game after this Cavs one. So Eddy is just going to stay in the hotel, and maybe get some treatment ready for the Bobcats game. This way Eddy doesn't have to take the flight there and back and rather can rest and freshen up. Lets hope we can break out of our ways with Eddy out, I think this is the main reason why Kirk said he was playing no matter what because no way the Bulls beat a team without him and Eddy out.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

But the next Bobcats game is in Chicago, Sloth. 

This seems bad....my fingers are crossed for ya, Eddy. 

Wow.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

sloth said:


> No, the Bobcats are our next game after this Cavs one. So Eddy is just going to stay in the hotel, and maybe get some treatment ready for the Bobcats game. This way Eddy doesn't have to take the flight there and back and rather can rest and freshen up. Lets hope we can break out of our ways with Eddy out, I think this is the main reason why Kirk said he was playing no matter what because no way the Bulls beat a team without him and Eddy out.


The next game vs. Charlotte is in Chicago, not Charlotte.

And didn't we just win a game w/o Kirk and Eddy?

I'm not surprised Eddy stayed behind for observation, but the "treatment" part of it worries me a bit. That could mean that he's just resting comfortably, but maybe they're shocking his heart back into a normal rhythym or treating him with blood thinners, beta blockers, etc. If he's getting medication, he's not going to be playing basketball anytime soon, like maybe not again this season.

Ugh.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sloth said:


> No, the Bobcats are our next game after this Cavs one. So Eddy is just going to stay in the hotel, and maybe get some treatment ready for the Bobcats game. This way Eddy doesn't have to take the flight there and back and rather can rest and freshen up. Lets hope we can break out of our ways with Eddy out, I think this is the main reason why Kirk said he was playing no matter what because no way the Bulls beat a team without him and Eddy out.



when _did you_ find the time to go to medical school?

i think this may be a little more serious than something where he just needs to "freshen up", sloth. 

hopefully he will be ok. heart problems are not to be messed around with.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> The next game vs. Charlotte is in Chicago, not Charlotte.
> 
> And didn't we just win a game w/o Kirk and Eddy?
> 
> ...


Or "treatment" could just be a PR conjecture.

No one really knows. I really hope we see Eddy back soon, and not just for basketball-related reasons. Hope you're ok, my man.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> when _did you_ find the time to go to medical school?
> 
> i think this may be a little more serious than something where he just needs to "freshen up", sloth.
> 
> hopefully he will be ok. heart problems are not to be messed around with.


 :raised_ey .


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Geez, his favorite player goes down and you jump on him. I don't want to feed him false hope--the game IS in Chicago--but...yeah. 
I think I'm gonna drink a little kool-aid here, too, and write Eddy in against Charlotte on Saturday. 
:gopray:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Update: The government is planning on removing Eddy's feeding tube. He is in a vegatative state. 

Definitely more serious then what we first thought.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

sloth said:


> Update: The government is planning on removing Eddy's feeding tube. He is in a vegatative state.
> 
> Definitely more serious then what we first thought.


:laugh: 

Ok, fire away.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Is this problem similar to that that affected Olajuwon?

 

:frown:


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

At his age, an irregular heartbeat could be one of several things. It's obviously not going to be caused by high levels of cho. because though he is large, he's not out of shape (for a normal person). So this could be either a genetic heart defect (that is unlikely seeing as how they most likely would have caught this before) or easily a medication he could've taken for something else (best possibility). Regardless, GOD SPEED LITTLE DOODLE.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Does anyone remember Hank Gathers?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

I thought this was a joke when I saw the title, you know "Eddy has no heart",

anyway hopes he's okay


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

sloth said:


> Update: The government is planning on removing Eddy's feeding tube. He is in a vegatative state.
> 
> Definitely more serious then what we first thought.


First Schiavo, then the Pope, now Eddy. Damn, I hope thats a real big tube they're using. :laugh: 

Well, if we're gonna make jokes about it...no wonder Eddy was playing with a big heart lately...it was irregular! :evil:

Get well Eddy!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Mr. T said:


> Well, if we're gonna make jokes about it...no wonder Eddy was playing with a big heart lately...it was irregular! :evil:


Perhaps Kirk can lend Eddy some of his heart.... since Kirk has such an abundance.

I hear Noc is running a little low on soul as well.


----------



## MVPKirk (Dec 17, 2004)

Mr. T said:


> Does anyone remember Hank Gathers?


As I said on the other board. Hank Gathers (and Reggie Lewis) had Marfan's Syndrome. I don't believe an irregular heartbeat is one of its symptoms. The enlarged aorta just explodes without prior heart symptoms... I am SURE they tested him for that at some point anyway, as they do with all basketball players. It is a connective tissue that makes people taller and more flexible. So basketball players often have those traits, and thus, are tested for it.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll play along:

Eddy's heart has an injured hamstring. :swammi:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Mr. T said:


> Does anyone remember Hank Gathers?


Gathers and Reggie Lewis had cardiomyopathy, a thickening and enlargement of the heart muscle (which shrinks the capacity of the heart's chambers). This can be congenital, caused by drug or alcohol abuse, brought about by undiscovered/untreated infection like scarlet fever, or from years of untreated irregular heartbeat.

This would have been diagnosed the first time Eddy had an irregular heartbeat. I doubt it's an issue.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

well this is just great. sorry to sound selfish. But damn all political correctness. and damn those who damn me for not having any. 


this sucks. I'm POed, and for all the politically incorect reasons. And screw anyone who doesn't like that! :curse: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :yes: :yes: 

I'm mad because Eddy cannot play tonight! I've got a heart condition too. And thats i am heartless! :nah:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

i knew something was up when skiles said in the post-game that the team was shocked by Eddy not suiting up at the last minute. flu doesn't creap up on you moments before tip-off, and when it does it isn't exactly "schocking." lets all hope that eddy is well and this is just mountain out of a mole hill. all the best.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/curry_update_050331.html

Doesn't say anything. Too bad the organization can't give us an update.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

The news even made it to espn.com frontpage.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Just like my boy Tedy Bruschi, I don't give a **** if Eddy ever plays again, as long as his health is OK. As much as I'd love to see the Patriots make history with 3 straight Super Bowl wins, I'd much rather see Tedy be alive to see his kids grow up. Same thing with Eddy.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Good Lord whats wrong with me then 'sville? I only care about him because he can dunk


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Just like my boy Tedy Bruschi, I don't give a **** if Eddy ever plays again, as long as his health is OK. As much as I'd love to see the Patriots make history with 3 straight Super Bowl wins, I'd much rather see Tedy be alive to see his kids grow up. Same thing with Eddy.


Exactly :clap:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Just like my boy Tedy Bruschi, I don't give a **** if Eddy ever plays again, as long as his health is OK. As much as I'd love to see the Patriots make history with 3 straight Super Bowl wins, I'd much rather see Tedy be alive to see his kids grow up. Same thing with Eddy.


I don't think anyone here wants the man to jeopardise his life for the game of basketball. But I do _hope_ his health is such that he can and will continue to play.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I am really worried for Eddy first and the Bulls organization second. 

However, before we assume the worst, there is a huge range of heart conditions that result in an irregular heartbeat. Depending on the nature of the condition, this may have no effect whatsoever on his basketball future.

I can't help myself though. If Eddy has a real health problem, can you imagine if the Bulls didn't resign him because they couldn't guarantee him millions of dollars? What a shame that could be to both sides. :brokenhea


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

fleetwood macbull said:


> Good Lord whats wrong with me then 'sville? I only care about him because he can dunk


Because you are a cold, heartless *******! :biggrin:

It's not that I care about him all that much, I don't know him, but I don't want him to die, I just want him to rebound...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> *I don't think anyone here wants the man to jeopardise his life for the game of basketball.* But I do _hope_ his health is such that he can and will continue to play.


Except for fleet... :biggrin:

And I figured I had to make that statement, so many people think I hate Eddy that they probably think I wish he *were* dead...


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

bullsville said:


> Except for fleet... :biggrin:


put a bandaid on your chest and get out there and play Eddy, you big *&%$#$#@!!!!! :fire: 

















:joke: :spam:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Any word on when Eddy will return?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Any word on when Eddy will return?


Not yet . . . 

. . . and that's a bad move by the Bulls. This is absolutely worthy of its own midday press conference rather than making everyone wait for the pregame media blitz.

Take the stage, Pax, and tell us what happened to Eddy last night, where he is now, what's being done, and when we can expect to see him back.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Not yet . . .
> 
> . . . and that's a bad move by the Bulls. This is absolutely worthy of its own midday press conference rather than making everyone wait for the pregame media blitz.
> 
> Take the stage, Pax, and tell us what happened to Eddy last night, where he is now, what's being done, and when we can expect to see him back.


Maybe there's nothing more to report at the moment. He's still in Charlotte under observation. I presume that when the doctors are through observing the Bulls will make an informed announcement.


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

Eddy probably wants to keep this WAY off the radar. He has a $100 million contract on the line here...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> Not yet . . .
> 
> . . . and that's a bad move by the Bulls. This is absolutely worthy of its own midday press conference rather than making everyone wait for the pregame media blitz.
> 
> Take the stage, Pax, and tell us what happened to Eddy last night, where he is now, what's being done, and when we can expect to see him back.


Not that I am necessarily saying "don't have a press concerence", but I'm not sure what else you expect the organization to say?

So far, all they know is that he had an irregular heartbeat. If they are doing tests and still don't know anything else, it seems as if we know everything that happened.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Kismet said:


> Maybe there's nothing more to report at the moment. He's still in Charlotte under observation. I presume that when the doctors are through observing the Bulls will make an informed announcement.


The only heart test, or even sequence of heart tests, that would take this long is a 24-hour Holter. I would hope that we'll have some official word from the Bulls earlier than tomorrow morning.

But maybe all this means is that I'm now officially a pushy New Yorker. I can't imagine something similar happening to a key NY player and not hearing anything from the team all day long.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hopefully Eddy is able to make a seperate flight to Chicago soon ala Kobe Bryant and his rape trials. Show up at half time, suit up, go kick some ***. I don't think its as serious as you guys are making it out to be. Eddy probaly just got too over excited on how he was going to score 50 last night and get the money in the bag. He will probaly just miss todays game, and at the worst the Bobcats game ala Kirk. Definitely not career threatning, lots of people have irregular heart beets at times, most people do. Eddy will be fine, the question is will the team be fine without him tonight.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sloth said:


> Hopefully Eddy is able to make a seperate flight to Chicago soon ala Kobe Bryant and his rape trials. Show up at half time, suit up, go kick some ***. I don't think its as serious as you guys are making it out to be. Eddy probaly just got too over excited on how he was going to score 50 last night and get the money in the bag. He will probaly just miss todays game, and at the worst the Bobcats game ala Kirk. Definitely not career threatning, lots of people have irregular heart beets at times, most people do. *Eddy will be fine, the question is will the team be fine without him tonight.*


No, the *important* question is whether or not Eddy is healthy. I'm sure you've probably never seen Hank Gathers collapse standing there waiting to shoot a free throw, but I'm far more worried about Eddy's health than I am a game vs Cleveland that we should be able to win without him.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

There are other factors to consider in terms of disseminating information such as Eddy Curry's right to privacy, which in this case would supercede the public's "right to know." If Eddy doesn't want the details of his condition made public (and I'm sure there are a number of very good reasons why he might not) then I'm quite certain the Bulls would support that decision and deal with the public's reaction to the lack of information as best they could...even if it means enduring a certain degree of criticism for not being immediately and completely forthcoming.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Kismet said:


> There are other factors to consider in terms of disseminating information such as Eddy Curry's right to privacy, which in this case would supercede the public's "right to know." If Eddy doesn't want the details of his condition made public (and I'm sure there are a number of very good reasons why he might not) then I'm quite certain the Bulls would support that decision and deal with the public's reaction to the lack of information as best they could...even if it means enduring a certain degree of criticism for not being immediately and completely forthcoming.


I thought it was standard fare in NBA contracts that players waive that right due to injury reports, etc. I'm certain the Bulls would not be forthcoming if some player had an STD or some other private medical matter, but this would seem to have relevancy.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

No more comparing Eddy to Hank Gathers...my fragile heart can't take it! 

I've had an irregular heartbeat before and I've done the holter test thing and I'm fine. I'm also not 7 feet tall nor do I excercise more than once or twice a year, so I'm not really a good comparison. I just hope that Eddy, also, is fine. 

Hank Gathers...sigh...what a sad story.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Mr. T said:


> I thought it was standard fare in NBA contracts that players waive that right due to injury reports, etc. I'm certain the Bulls would not be forthcoming if some player had an STD or some other private medical matter, but this would seem to have relevancy.


I may be wrong, but I can't imagine any league rule that supercedes doctor/patient privilege.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Hopefully it isn't serious and Eddy is ready to bounce back ASAP. Obviously I'm concerned for EC's health but basketball-wise, losing him would be like losing Jordan when he retired to play baseball. Without him we're just not as good a team.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> Not yet . . .
> 
> . . . and that's a bad move by the Bulls. This is absolutely worthy of its own midday press conference rather than making everyone wait for the pregame media blitz.
> 
> Take the stage, Pax, and tell us what happened to Eddy last night, where he is now, what's being done, and when we can expect to see him back.


Considering its a medical issue related to his heart, and not his ankle or thumb, I suspect there is a heightened sensitivity to privilege and the confidentiality attendant with the receipt of healthcare. Eddy Curry may have simply asked the team not to talk about it.

I don't expect a press conference. I'd like one to ease my curiosity, but I don't think the lack of one can be called an error by the team.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Kismet said:


> I may be wrong, but I can't imagine any league rule that supercedes doctor/patient privilege.


The way I read it, it could almost be taken to be worse than thought. Paragraph A is clearly applicable and the delay in timing gulp, could be because it could be career-threatening.

Its probably nothing more than the Bulls and Curry being cautious and not making it public CBA be damned.


*Section 3. Public Release of Medical Information.*


(a) Subject to subsection (b) below, each Team may make public medical information relating to the players in its employ, provided that such information relates solely to the reasons why any such player has not been or is not rendering services as a player. 

(b) A player or his immediate family (where appropriate) shall have the right to approve the terms and timing of any public release of medical information relating to any injuries or illnesses suffered by that player that are potentially life- or career-threatening, or that do not arise from the player’s participation in NBA games or practices. 


http://www.nbpa.com/cba/articleXXII.html
http://www.nbpa.com/cba/articleXXII.html#section3


----------



## Deng101 (Jan 13, 2005)

i know this sounds a bit evil in a way but if it is bad at least it happened b4 we gave him the max contract. But saying that i do wish its nothing at all and wish Curry the best of luck.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Horrible news.

Eddy has really been looking more mature, fresh and even healthy. It comes as shocking news to me, but it is much more important for him to get checked up and be cleared of safety then even before stepping foot on a basketball court.

My prayers are with him, hopefully all goes well with one of my favorite players and a rising young star.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

I don't mean to jump to conclusions or play amateur doctor, especially since we have very little information to go on regarding Eddy's condition, but here's something Bulls fans may want to keep in mind:

A powerfully built forward with a steady jump shot, Terry Cummings completed the 1998-99 season ranked 31st on the NBA's all-time scoring list after playing in all 50 games in 1998-99, his *17th campaign*. The 1983 NBA Rookie of the Year and a two-time All-Star, Cummings posted scoring averages above 20 points per game for seven seasons. He has had a long and productive NBA career despite problems with an *irregular heartbeat*, a condition he learned to control with medication.

1982-1983 REGULAR SEASON
Terry Cummings teamed with Mark Aguirre on some outstanding teams at DePaul University. In his three years with the Blue Demons (two with Aguirre), DePaul posted a 79-6 record. As a junior, Cummings averaged 22.3 points and 11.9 rebounds, earning recognition as a First-Team All-America selection. He then elected to forgo his senior season and enter the NBA Draft. For the San Diego Clippers, selecting Cummings behind James Worthy with the second overall pick in the 1982 NBA Draft was a no-brainer. And the talented 6-foot-9 rookie immediately made an impact. Playing in 70 games, Cummings averaged 23.7 points and 10.6 rebounds, leading the Clippers and ranking 10th in the NBA in both categories. At season s end, he was an easy choice for the NBA Rookie of the Year Award. *Cummings had a bit of a scare this season when he was diagnosed with arrhythmia, an irregular heartbeat. It looked as though his basketball career might be over, but after a thorough examination doctors cleared him to play while controlling his condition with medication.*

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/terry_cummings/bio.html

So lets keep cool and wait for more information about either his diagnosis or his availability or both. If it is arrhythmia, hopefully they caught it early enough to control it so that he can go on to play for 17 years just like Cummings did.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Kismet said:


> So lets keep cool and wait for more information about either his diagnosis or his availability or both. If it is arrhythmia, hopefully they caught it early enough to control it so that he can go on to play for 17 years just like Cummings did.


Agreed, and the CBA does say "each Team may make public" so its not incumbent on the Bulls to actually divulge anything. 

I'm going to go with the company line that they've known about it before and don't feel its anything serioius.

Interesting how much I liked Terry Cummings and never knew that.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Barry Maron of the Minneapolis Heart Institute Foundation, who headed a team that researched heart disease among athletes, said it was too early to assess Curry's status.

"Arrhythmia can be anything from an extra heartbeat to important irregularities that can cause lethal consequences," he said. "There is always a higher level of concern for athletes because of their higher level of exertion. But it's too vague [now] concerning Curry. Just saying you have an irregular heartbeat is like saying you play sports."

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sheart,1,3695632.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

Good, informative article.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Mr. T said:


> The way I read it, it could almost be taken to be worse than thought. Paragraph A is clearly applicable and the delay in timing gulp, could be because it could be career-threatening.
> 
> Its probably nothing more than the Bulls and Curry being cautious and not making it public CBA be damned.
> 
> ...



An irregular heartbeat is no doubt a life threatening illness. It might not be serious, but the Bulls (and Eddy) are well within the rules set by the CBA.

And nice call on the diet pills sloth. I don't recall exactly what the time frame was this summer, but didn't Eddy lose a ****LOAD of weight in a very short time span? I remember when he came into camp at his target weight thinking that he was on diet pills and fat burners.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry has had this problem in the past. It still hasn't stopped him from kicking butt all this year. The main thing is when Curry is playing in games, warm ups, or anything when he feels these symptoms, chest pain or anything to just stop and get out of the game right away even if he allows his man to score. I don't think it will be a big problem, the guys on TNT said that Eddy is making the flight tommorow morning, he would have made the flight tonight but wanted to watch the game on tv, and he is probable for Saturdays game against the bobcats.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Curry? Heart Problems? Puh-shaw!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I hope that Eddy Curry picked up his phone and called Marcus Camby. If anyone remembers, Marcus Camby collapsed and was unconcious on the court at Massachusetts but that didn't scare scouts from drafting him with a high pick. Curry should talk to Camby, and get some guidance.

But the key is whether or not the tests show that this was caused from a heart disease or not. If it wasn't who cares, Eddy can just suit up when ready.

But if it was caused by disease, they have to do some additional tests. If it is caused in the atrium, or the upper part of the heart, who cares, Eddy can keep on playing. But if it was caused by the Ventricle, or lower chamber of the heart, Eddy needs to either retire, or get proper treatment so he is able to play.

But from the research I did, I don't think that this was caused by heart disease, just a weird thing right before a game. We've all just gone dizzy and light headed before, a lot of us have had stabbing chest pains, and a lot of us have had an irregular heart beat sometime in our life. Hopefully this is just minor like I diagnos, and Curry can come back ready to rumble against the Bobcats on saturday which he is planning to do, due to my sources.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

sloth said:


> But if it was caused by the Ventricle, or lower chamber of the heart


If this was ventricular fibrillation, Eddy's very, very fortunate to be alive, and he'll never play in an NBA game again.

But the overwhelming odds are that it wasn't. The AP article on it has Tyson quoted as saying Eddy told him he was having chest pains before the game. That doesn't mean much in and of itself -- it could have been anxiety, indigestion, congestion, etc. -- but now you know why the Bulls took it so seriously, and why his teammates were so concerned.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

After the whole Jay Williams fiasco, Curry's gotta be ok, right? How much bad luck could one organization have?


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

so when should we find out just how bad this is?i dont really like curry to much,but it would really suck for him to lose his basketball career this soon into it..GL eddy and i hope everything turns out ok..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bulls said:


> so when should we find out just how bad this is?i dont really like curry to much,but it would really suck for him to lose his basketball career this soon into it..GL eddy and i hope everything turns out ok..


The tnt announcer said that more likely then not Eddy will be playing against the Cats on Saturday.


----------

